# Theater Designers



## msrd (Dec 6, 2008)

Can I get a reccomendation on a Home Theater Designer that
will come photograph the space and design a theater for me.
I will GC the construction myself.
The location is in the New York area


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Why do you want them to photo the room? I do full room designs all the time remotely for people all over the world. 

Are you going to do all the building also?

Bryan


----------



## emo777 (Jan 25, 2009)

Bryan,

Can u PM regarding your room designs service.

thanks

Emilio


----------



## msrd (Dec 6, 2008)

can you pm me to discuss


----------

